# NEW VIDEO AND LAST



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

removed
MAD


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

All I can say is I hope you think of a good victum for the last video. Sad to hear that the group will be dismantled.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i feel so special...a video all for us.thank mad


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

A wild guess: you're gonna feed your shoal a guinnee pig







Or perhaps a kitten, or a bird, or.......







(sorry, flippin' out a bit: it's just... the potential














)


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I feel honored MAD. That's pretty cool that you are trading them for a tank.

Joe


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am eager with anticipation.


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

I am sure you won't disappoint, your past videos =








And Judazzz, you sick bastard







, a kitten? that would make me very very


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wondering since your selling your red piece by piece..is the yellow pacu going too?or are you buying a separate housing for the fellow..


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

JAG ! JAG! JAG !


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

I am awaiting the next victim.









Thanks Mad. :biggrin:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Feed them a big fish, I really don't like it when you guys feed them rodents, ah well it is your choice.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

That is one reason why I do not have a snake, I don't want to feed it mice.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

a large koi!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> I would do a large fish but don't see the point in spending $100 for a feeder.


Just go outside and look for a stray kid, muhahahaha
















But c'mon Mad, the suspense is killing me: hurry up already









Otherwise I might just have to say "







".... But I'm very glad I don't have to say "







" yet, though


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

Thank you mad I can't wait Brother.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Just go outside and look for a stray kid, muhahahaha

But c'mon Mad, the suspense is killing me: hurry up already

Otherwise I might just have to say " ".... But I'm very glad I don't have to say " " yet, though

lol


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Alright have you thought of what it's going to be? my bad you said a surprise dammit!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Lol sucks but oh well


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

PLEASE HURRY UP IM A NEWBIW BUT IM HOOKED


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

You can always be surprised by your fish. You don't know how they'll take to it. I can't wait to see your new video as well.


----------



## KIKI (Mar 20, 2003)

wake me up when this tvid is up


----------



## Korkey (Mar 21, 2003)

SWEET VIDEO!!!!!!







!!


----------

